# GRRNT Annual Fundraising Raffle



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the big fundraisers GRRNT does every year is the Annual Raffle. There's always good prizes. Normally we have booth at the Ft Worth Home Show and that's where we sell a large number of tickets - but this year we were not able to get a booth at the Home Show, they didn't have enough charity organization booths available. So the avenue for the largest portion of our ticket sales is gone. I'm trying to find some alternate places to advertise for the raffle, so I hope it's ok to post it here. If anyone is interested, you could have your ticket drawn to win some great prizes. Thanks for taking a look.

Purchase tickets online at the Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas website: 

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas 

Prizes include but are not limited to: 

32" Vizio HDTV Flatscreen TV 
Presentation Football signed by the triplets, Troy Emmit and Michael 
Hitachi DVD CamCorder 
Guitar autographed by Alan Jackson 
80GB Apple IPOD 
Cannon PowerShot Digital Camera 
1 Ticket to anywhere Southwest Flies 
....More prizes to be announced! 

Tickets are $1 each, available for purchase until October 26 at 6 pm. 

The drawing is October 27, 2007 at the annual picnic 
--you do not need to be present to win--winners will be called. 

Purchase tickets online at the Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas website: 
The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...and if anyone has ideas for where I could sell tickets please feel free to share, I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

............bump.........


----------

